# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Quelle batterie choisir (iPhone 6)

## Hawk_

Bonjour,
J'ai un iPhone 6 depuis bientt 1 ans maintenant, mais le pauvre il  dgust.. Il a pris pas mal de chute dans la tte, suite  cela, des changements d'crans, mais j'ai quelques problmes de batterie avec mon petit tlphone..
Grce  l'application "Batterie Life", j'ai pu effectivement constater que la batterie tait trs endommag

Je souhaite donc la remplacer (moi mme), parce que 149 (x2) pour le remplacement de mes crans, je commence  en avoir marre pour les cots de rparation, et comme la batterie est assez simple  changer..
Donc voil ma question, quelle batterie dois-je choisir pour mon iPhone 6 ? Alors j'en trouve  tous les prix et sur pleins de site internet, mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre entre les "compatible iPhone 6", les "Quasi d'origine Apple"...

Merci  vous.
Cordialement,

----------


## chrtophe

Je te dconseilles les batteries achetes sur des sites en chine. Risque d'explosion.

Prends-en une dans une boutique ayant pignon sur rue.

----------


## Hawk_

> Je te dconseilles les batteries achetes sur des sites en chine. Risque d'explosion.
> 
> Prends-en une dans une boutique ayant pignon sur rue.


Je compte la prendre sur un site franais biensur !! Mais je ne sais pas laquelle prendre et de quel site ? Y'en  partout !
Fnac, Amazon, Brico-Phone .....
Y'a des prix diffrents partout et c'est pas les mme partout donc complexe...

----------


## chrtophe

La fnac ne vendent pas de batteries d"iphone, c'est des partenaires  eux.
Brico-phone ont pignon sur rue.
J'ai vu qu'ils ont des batteries de 25  40  celle  40 tant indique "identique  l'original", 40  me parait tre la valeur, c'est ce que je prendrais

Mais sur photo, on ne peut pas juger rellement.

----------


## Hawk_

> La fnac ne vendent pas de batteries d"iphone, c'est des partenaires  eux.
> Brico-phone ont pignon sur rue.
> J'ai vu qu'ils ont des batteries de 25  40  celle  40 tant indique "identique  l'original", 40  me parait tre la valeur, c'est ce que je prendrais
> 
> Mais sur photo, on ne peut pas juger rellement.





> Brico-phone ont pignon sur rue.


Qu'entends tu par cette expression ? 
Et ensuite oui sur les photos on ne peux pas juger, mais sur la qualit du produit.. en loccurrence de la batterie, si elle va tenir ou non... Donc mon choix est assez complexe, c'est pour cela que je demande des renseignements.. J'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec une batterie qui fait le mme taff que j'ai actuellement cet  dire, mme pas une matine d'autonomie..

----------


## chrtophe

Elle sera neuve donc elle devrait tenir la journe. Aprs, si elle est vraiment identique  l'original, elle aura les mmes perfs que celle d'Apple.
Regardes aussi si tu laisses pas des applis tourner inutilement, a bouffe beaucoup de batterie.

Par ailleurs il faut respecter dans la mesure du possible les cycles charges/dcharge. Charger compltement l'appareil et le laisser se dcharger compltement. Si le cble de rechargement n'est pas Apple, a peut jouer aussi.

Je pourrais pas t'en dire plus.

----------


## Hawk_

> Elle sera neuve donc elle devrait tenir la journe. Aprs, si elle est vraiment identique  l'original, elle aura les mmes perfs que celle d'Apple.
> Regardes aussi si tu laisses pas des applis tourner inutilement, a bouffe beaucoup de batterie.
> 
> Par ailleurs il faut respecter dans la mesure du possible les cycles charges/dcharge. Charger compltement l'appareil et le laisser se dcharger compltement. Si le cble de rechargement n'est pas Apple, a peut jouer aussi.
> 
> Je pourrais pas t'en dire plus.


Merci d'avoir pris le temps de suivre mon topic, j'ai opt pour la batterie la plus chre, celle (identique  l'originale), effectivement je vais opter pour une bonne utilisation des cycles de recharge et je verrais bien.. Je posterais un avis sur la commande et sur l'autonomie de cette batterie.

Merci des conseils,
Cordialement.

----------


## chrtophe

Penses  marquer le sujet rsolu, il te sera toujours possible de rajouter des commentaires si tu veux faire un retour plus tard.

----------


## Hawk_

> Penses  marquer le sujet rsolu, il te sera toujours possible de rajouter des commentaires si tu veux faire un retour plus tard.


a marche, merci pour tout  ::D:

----------


## Hawk_

Bientt 1 mois que j'ai chang ma batterie, j'en suis trs content, command sur Brico-Phone, rien  redire, simple comme bonjour pour la changer, et maintenant je tiens une journe complte et plus ! C'est mieux que la matine, comme avant !  ::D:

----------


## MassFuer

Bonjour,
Je suis dans le mme cas que Hawk. Auriez vous des fournisseurs de batterie d'iPhone 6  conseiller ? (Mme si je pense que la politique du forum et de ne pas rediriger vers tel ou tel fournisseur)
@Hawk : aprs quasiment 1 an d'utilisation, pourriez vous nous faire un retour de la batterie de chez brico-phone ? Actuel rsultat de Battery Life par exemple ou les informations fournies par le logiciel iBackUoBot?
Merci d'avance.
Cdt,
Maxime

----------

